

Ask HN: Any experience developing on the Salesforce Platform(s)? - monkeyspaw

I&#x27;m looking to develop an application on the Salesforce platform.  Haven&#x27;t decided whether to go the ISV or Force.com (PaaS) route.<p>Has anyone here developed on the Salesforce platform, or is looking into it?  I&#x27;d love to learn about your experience and get your thoughts on developing there.<p>Hit me up (email in profile)
======
brothe2000
I've spent some time building apps on force.com and I have liked the process.

There is a lot of resources out there for you to learn and they seem to be
pretty open to how things work.

You'll need to keep in mind governing limits and batch processes as they need
to protect the platform but it's a pretty easy to use platform and with over
120,000 clients using the system, if you go ISV you can gain access to all
those potential customers.

I would check out a local user group to learn more:
[http://events.developerforce.com/dugs?title=page/Force.com_U...](http://events.developerforce.com/dugs?title=page/Force.com_User_Groups)

Also sign up for a free developer account at developer.force.com

~~~
monkeyspaw
Appreciate the resources. I'm working with the salesforce people and am aware
of the developer accounts and other resources, was just trying to connect with
someone who has done it before to have a personal conversation.

The developerforce event route sounds very interesting.

~~~
brothe2000
Got it. I started out as a salesperson on Salesforce and become an admin and
then branched into development from there.

The user groups are incredible and if you are in the bay area you should
attend dreamforce and the ISV groups to learn about how things work and what
costs are to do ISV.

